# John Owen's Family Life?



## RamistThomist (Aug 17, 2013)

Was John Owen married? Did he have children?


----------



## py3ak (Aug 17, 2013)

Owen was married twice, and had 11 children, but only one or two survived.


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 17, 2013)

John Piper's bio is really good: The Chief Design of My Life: Mortification and Universal Holiness. Unfortunately all of Owen's personal journals were burned in a house fire a few years after his death, so we only know by small notes from him here or there. We know a decent amount, but not a lot. However, for a man to have had 11 children with only one surviving until adulthood and to still persist in faith in Christ amid all the outward pressures he was under - we know he was a great man of God.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 17, 2013)

Buck Owen(s) might have been one of his descendants, but I think that's wrong. LOL


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Aug 17, 2013)

And I'm a grinnin'.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 17, 2013)

bookslover said:


> Buck Owen(s) might have been one of his descendants, but I think that's wrong. LOL



A good many people in online forums refer to a John Owens, a man who was not a fan of Armenian theology.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 18, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Buck Owen(s) might have been one of his descendants, but I think that's wrong. LOL
> ...



I don't think he liked Arminian theology, either. Heh...


----------



## earl40 (Aug 18, 2013)

bookslover said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > bookslover said:
> ...



Are Armenians generally Arminian?


----------

